# Bully Max



## DogLover96

Hey was wondering...what's the difference between bully max and gorilla max?? And is it worth getting any of them?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

Don't waste your money on either imo. There's not much supplements can do if genetics, diet and exercise aren't already doing it.


----------



## DieselsMommie

It's all a scam. Good diet and exercise is all you need. Genetics play a major role also.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Im sure they'd have a similar effect as a protein shake(didnt know those were useless and a waste)but your 40lbs dog aint gonna look like rhe mutt on the label.


----------



## DieselsMommie

LOL!! The dog on the label!! When I first got D and came across bully Max I said to myself "I'm gonna get that when he's older!!" All bc of that dog on the label.... Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer

DieselsMommie said:


> LOL!! The dog on the label!! When I first got D and came across bully Max I said to myself "I'm gonna get that when he's older!!" All bc of that dog on the label.... Lol
> ]


!

I always thought the dog in that pic looked pretty goofy -- he has no teeth, his lips are flapping and he looks like he's sculpted in lard or something -- just kind of a "puffy" look!


----------



## MSK

Bully max has weightloss stuff in it so it is no good for building anything.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JimmyBird

Ok, I asked this same question before and got the same response. You do need to feed your dog good food, I know this because when I switched my food I saw very good results. It's cold and snowing where I live so I can't get out with my dog as much so I have been playing more tug and fetch in the house and am noticing a difference. I am still going to try bully max and maby gorilla max because 1. BullyMax is a vitamin. No matter what vitamins are good for anyone and 2. Idk if bully max has any but I know for a fact GorillaMax has creatine in it. If you don't know what creatine is then look it up. Truthfully I haven't heard any bad reviews on it except 1 person said it gave their dog more gas than normal. Truthfully I think you should try it out if you have the money and if you don't see any major results then quit buying it. But I know when I start my second job and when I have the money to try it I will. If you do try it then come back to this post and let me know. Also people don't hate on me or this person for asking. Some people are sensitive to these subjects.


----------



## JimmyBird

Oh and the differences between the two are that bully max is a tablet and gorilla max is a powder and that bully max has muscle building stuff in it and vitamins but gorilla max is pretty much just for muscle building. There are other supplements like MVP and BuffK-9.


----------



## MSK

Point blank is you want a vitamin so getting an all natural all in one vitamin would be better and more cost efficient then this stuff I have used it before and seen no results not like I did with a regular all in one vitamin and regular exercise and better diet. For what most pay in supplenments they could upgrade food. I got a brand new bottle of the Bully max just setting around here I never used cause I bought two 60 day supplies. You argument about creatine is invalid Jimmy as there are no proven studies on Canines that creatine actually helps them build muscle only in humans is their significant proof and a dog is not a human.

Here is some info on creatine in dogs from vetinfo.com. take it how you want.

"Dogs are simply not set up to benefit from creatine use. Even if a dog had the potential to extend his exercise capabilities, the idea of weight training of this type with a dog is ridiculous in most cases. A dog will simply continue to run, play and exercise until he is tired anyway. Creatine use may even put him in danger; dogs are notoriously bad at gauging their own exhaustion levels, and have been known to continue to be active until they reach a point of collapse. With creatine, it's even more difficult for your dog to determine when he should stop being active.Long term studies on the effects of creatine in pets do not yet exist. However, this supplement has been know to cause a number of*side effects*in humans which may be similar to those in dogs.

They include:
Muscle spasms and cramps
Pulled muscles and other injuries
Gastrointestinal upset
Dehydration

Ultimately, there is very little reason to give your pet creatine. If you provide him with a full diet of*the foods*that will provide nutrients to him and any*additional*supplements as recommended by your vet, plus you give him adequate exercise opportunities, he'll be as happy and healthy as possible. Creatine will not aid in this in any real manner."

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

MSK said:


> Point blank is you want a vitamin so getting an all natural all in one vitamin would be better and more cost efficient then this stuff I have used it before and seen no results not like I did with a regular all in one vitamin and regular exercise and better diet. For what most pay in supplenments they could upgrade food. I got a brand new bottle of the Bully max just setting around here I never used cause I bought two 60 day supplies. You argument about creatine is invalid Jimmy as there are no proven studies on Canines that creatine actually helps them build muscle only in humans is their significant proof and a dog is not a human.
> 
> Here is some info on creatine in dogs from vetinfo.com. take it how you want.
> 
> "Dogs are simply not set up to benefit from creatine use. Even if a dog had the potential to extend his exercise capabilities, the idea of weight training of this type with a dog is ridiculous in most cases. A dog will simply continue to run, play and exercise until he is tired anyway. Creatine use may even put him in danger; dogs are notoriously bad at gauging their own exhaustion levels, and have been known to continue to be active until they reach a point of collapse. With creatine, it's even more difficult for your dog to determine when he should stop being active.Long term studies on the effects of creatine in pets do not yet exist. However, this supplement has been know to cause a number of*side effects*in humans which may be similar to those in dogs.
> 
> They include:
> Muscle spasms and cramps
> Pulled muscles and other injuries
> Gastrointestinal upset
> Dehydration
> 
> Ultimately, there is very little reason to give your pet creatine. If you provide him with a full diet of*the foods*that will provide nutrients to him and any*additional*supplements as recommended by your vet, plus you give him adequate exercise opportunities, he'll be as happy and healthy as possible. Creatine will not aid in this in any real manner."
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good post!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

If its anything like "Weightbuilder" or "Muscle XL" or "GO Big" in horses it's a waste. I literally spent THOUSANDS on this stuff for a couple of my horses and neither of them looked a darn bit different. For the older gelding I ended up feeding Senior feed, soaked beet pulp, rice bran, and oil along with free choice Bermuda hay and alfalfa cubes. For my young gelding I was trying to take weight off and put muscle on I ended up using 75/25 all stock/sweet feed along with free choice alfalfa hay and lots of hard excercise. I saw better results out of both of them for A LOT less. I would go with a species appropriate feed and some hard work.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha

MSK said:


> Point blank is you want a vitamin so getting an all natural all in one vitamin would be better and more cost efficient then this stuff I have used it before and seen no results not like I did with a regular all in one vitamin and regular exercise and better diet. For what most pay in supplenments they could upgrade food. I got a brand new bottle of the Bully max just setting around here I never used cause I bought two 60 day supplies. You argument about creatine is invalid Jimmy as there are no proven studies on Canines that creatine actually helps them build muscle only in humans is their significant proof and a dog is not a human.
> 
> Here is some info on creatine in dogs from vetinfo.com. take it how you want.
> 
> "Dogs are simply not set up to benefit from creatine use. Even if a dog had the potential to extend his exercise capabilities, the idea of weight training of this type with a dog is ridiculous in most cases. A dog will simply continue to run, play and exercise until he is tired anyway. Creatine use may even put him in danger; dogs are notoriously bad at gauging their own exhaustion levels, and have been known to continue to be active until they reach a point of collapse. With creatine, it's even more difficult for your dog to determine when he should stop being active.Long term studies on the effects of creatine in pets do not yet exist. However, this supplement has been know to cause a number of*side effects*in humans which may be similar to those in dogs.
> 
> They include:
> Muscle spasms and cramps
> Pulled muscles and other injuries
> Gastrointestinal upset
> Dehydration
> 
> Ultimately, there is very little reason to give your pet creatine. If you provide him with a full diet of*the foods*that will provide nutrients to him and any*additional*supplements as recommended by your vet, plus you give him adequate exercise opportunities, he'll be as happy and healthy as possible. Creatine will not aid in this in any real manner."
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yes. this.
and i will add... creatine is not actually an energy containing compound. its function is to help resupply the molecules that do contain energy (ATP), which muscles can regenerate on their own fast than can be transported into the cells. until oxygen is depleted. the only time more creatine is helpful is when muscles have used up all their immediate sources of energy. in humans this takes approximately 20 mins of strenuous exercise.
so creatine is not helpful unless you are training at high levels. otherwise you are putting alot of wear and tear on the kidneys for nothing. and even then... that's alot of money for something you can accomplish with proper nutrition.

bullymax contains guarana root extract which is their secret to getting "shredded". its basically the equivalent of 10 expresso shots. enough caffeine to burst a blood vessel. does that sound like a healthy way to increase muscle definition?

bullymax and gorilla max and any other product with a stupid name and photoshop labels are stealing people's money.


----------



## Ebar

Just my two pennies.

Giving any dog a supplement for "getting shredded" is a quite irresponsible.
In my army days I was on em like crazy and it works for me but I was in the gym 3 hours a day lifting all the time and I took stuff to help with kidneys heart the works. Youre wanting to give an animal a supplement..... are you going to find blockers the right stack etc? Supplements are imo an art. People waste thousands of dollars a yr for the wrong crap and then when they get the right stuff they missuse it. I would steongly suggest against using it for one like stated above creatine in dogs.... A no no its not the same. And also as stated above it doesn't help you gain mass. If you read all the ingredients and trace them you'll find out its not the right things to use. Just feed your dog and exercise.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DogLover96

Lol u guys are funny! Thanks anyway! For not wasting my money...I guess they both are really wastes of time

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JimmyBird

MSK said:


> Point blank is you want a vitamin so getting an all natural all in one vitamin would be better and more cost efficient then this stuff I have used it before and seen no results not like I did with a regular all in one vitamin and regular exercise and better diet. For what most pay in supplenments they could upgrade food. I got a brand new bottle of the Bully max just setting around here I never used cause I bought two 60 day supplies. You argument about creatine is invalid Jimmy as there are no proven studies on Canines that creatine actually helps them build muscle only in humans is their significant proof and a dog is not a human.
> 
> Here is some info on creatine in dogs from vetinfo.com. take it how you want.
> 
> "Dogs are simply not set up to benefit from creatine use. Even if a dog had the potential to extend his exercise capabilities, the idea of weight training of this type with a dog is ridiculous in most cases. A dog will simply continue to run, play and exercise until he is tired anyway. Creatine use may even put him in danger; dogs are notoriously bad at gauging their own exhaustion levels, and have been known to continue to be active until they reach a point of collapse. With creatine, it's even more difficult for your dog to determine when he should stop being active.Long term studies on the effects of creatine in pets do not yet exist. However, this supplement has been know to cause a number of*side effects*in humans which may be similar to those in dogs.
> 
> They include:
> Muscle spasms and cramps
> Pulled muscles and other injuries
> Gastrointestinal upset
> Dehydration
> 
> Ultimately, there is very little reason to give your pet creatine. If you provide him with a full diet of*the foods*that will provide nutrients to him and any*additional*supplements as recommended by your vet, plus you give him adequate exercise opportunities, he'll be as happy and healthy as possible. Creatine will not aid in this in any real manner."
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Very respectable post MSK. I guess I didn't do enough research about creatine in dogs. I knew that creatine doesn't build mass and I knew about the muscle spasms ect. But something I'd like to know is what are some good vitamins for dogs? Do they make a big difference for the dog? My last question is how will my dog benefit from them? If you'd like to pm me with an answer just reply and let me know you did so that I know to look for it.


----------



## Adison

It's not what you FEED its how you BREED


----------



## bullymax

This post is a bit outdated. Since 2013, our ingredients and formulas have improved dramatically.

See for yourself in this Bully Max VS Show Stopper comparison chart: https://bullymax.com/k9-show-stopper-vs-bully-max-products/


----------



## Ste11aeres

Just Tap Pits said:


> Im sure they'd have a similar effect as a protein shake(didnt know those were useless and a waste)but your 40lbs dog aint gonna look like rhe mutt on the label.


As far as protein shakes (for humans) are concerned: it's far better to get your protein from food, where it comes accompanied by necessary vitamins and minerals. Also, nutrition experts advise people to get their vitamins and minerals from food, not supplements (except in rare cases such as pregnancy, or a doctor's advice).

Perhaps those guidelines are similar for dogs?


----------

